# GT: Game 1- Clippers @ Sonics 11/2



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Weds Nov 2
7:00 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>




:banana:


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211692


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dropped 10k on the game tomo. I hope I'm not wrong on this one, but giving Clippers +7 is overly underestimating the Clippers.. What else is new... But I could see them possibly losing in a very close game.. But by more than 7.. No way do I see that happening.


----------



## leidout

My prediction: 

Clippers 252 - Sonics 3.

"Who's the best?"
"Da Clippers!"


----------



## Weasel

Though it is only Monday, I am very excited about this game.


----------



## Weasel

Odd, looking at clippers.com Goldwire, Ndong, and Livingston (no surprise) are listed as inactive. You would think that with Livingston out that Goldwire would be active. I guess Ewing will be getting all the backup time at PG.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> Odd, looking at clippers.com Goldwire, Ndong, and Livingston (no surprise) are listed as inactive. You would think that with Livingston out that Goldwire would be active. I guess Ewing will be getting all the backup time at PG.


OK ... I'm confused. How does this new rule work, that we can keep 15 players and not have to list any of them on any list --- right?

OR, are they just saying that those guys will not play coaches decision or injured?

I guess I'm asking why they are listed as inactive? Is that just for this game?


----------



## qross1fan

ok if im not wrong each team needs to have 12 # of players MINUMUM and then they have 3 extra spots known as an Inactive List . . if wanted, two of these players can be sent to the D-League{if elegible that is}, the other spot is an Inactive Players spot, kind of like the old Injured Reserve. If a player is healthy and put on the IL, they can not participate in a regular season game, unless being activated. Someone correct me if im wrong, im not 100% sure on it, but about 80%.

prediction:
Clippers 109
Sonics 85

Brand has 16 boards, Maggs gets to the line 13 times . . 5 players score in double figures . . Maggs has 29, Brand 24, Cassell 17, Mobley 15, Ross off the bench with 11 and 3 steals.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> ok if im not wrong each team needs to have 12 # of players MINUMUM and then they have 3 extra spots known as an Inactive List . . if wanted, two of these players can be sent to the D-League{if elegible that is}, the other spot is an Inactive Players spot, kind of like the old Injured Reserve. If a player is healthy and put on the IL, they can not participate in a regular season game, unless being activated. Someone correct me if im wrong, im not 100% sure on it, but about 80%.
> 
> prediction:
> Clippers 109
> Sonics 85
> 
> Brand has 16 boards, Maggs gets to the line 13 times . . 5 players score in double figures . . Maggs has 29, Brand 24, Cassell 17, Mobley 15, Ross off the bench with 11 and 3 steals.


So ... those 3 players ARE eligible to play for us, but only if someone is injured and then they are activated OR they can only be activated for that reason at the end of regular season. Then the only difference in this and the old IL, is that we will always have 12 active players?

Well .. if I still don't get it ... it's no problem, I'll get it some time during the season.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Free Arsenal

leidout said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Clippers 252 - Sonics 3.
> 
> "Who's the best?"
> "Da Clippers!"


scoring 252 points would be a huge NBA record, :banana: 

And so would holding an opponent to 3.


----------



## qross1fan

<center>*
Projected Starters:
*




































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Johan Petro





































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman


----------



## myELFboy

well, the Clips blew us out last year in the opener & we went on to win 9 in a row & start the season 17-3.....since I highly doubt that happens again, I hope the Sonics can pull away with this one, they need every one they can get. The Key will likely be packed/sold out, so the Sonics BETTER win the damn home opener, for the fans if nothing else....if they don't, :eek8:.


----------



## laclippers.de

Dynasty Raider said:


> So ... those 3 players ARE eligible to play for us, but only if someone is injured and then they are activated OR they can only be activated for that reason at the end of regular season. Then the only difference in this and the old IL, is that we will always have 12 active players?
> 
> Well .. if I still don't get it ... it's no problem, I'll get it some time during the season.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Actually they can be activated at any time during the season regardless of whether a player from the active-12 got injured. So the difference to the IL is
1) no 5-game minimum being on the list. list can be changed before each game
2) you don't have to name a pseudo injury (back spasms, tendinitis, ...) to put a player on the list


----------



## Dynasty Raider

laclippers.de said:


> Actually they can be activated at any time during the season regardless of whether a player from the active-12 got injured. So the difference to the IL is
> 1) no 5-game minimum being on the list. list can be changed before each game
> 2) you don't have to name a pseudo injury (back spasms, tendinitis, ...) to put a player on the list


This is really good. We can select our 12 according to our needs for each game!!!?? Like Baseball.

GREAT!!!! LETS GO CLIPPERS!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Free Arsenal

myELFboy said:


> well, the Clips blew us out last year in the opener & we went on to win 9 in a row & start the season 17-3.....since I highly doubt that happens again, I hope the Sonics can pull away with this one, they need every one they can get. The Key will likely be packed/sold out, so the Sonics BETTER win the damn home opener, for the fans if nothing else....if they don't, :eek8:.


You'll be surprised at how well the Clippers will play this season, everyone will be... especially those *******es at SI.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Damn Weasel, went crazy with the betting on this game. You showed up my 10k.


----------



## halfbreed

Clippers 105
Sonics 99

Brand 20 pts, 10 boards, 3 blocks
Cuttino 18 points, 4-7 3's


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: SI*

SI ? are they the ones who labeled the Clippers

"the worst sports franchise ever in any sport" *******s 

i dont know who it was...but i read that article around when they had Lamar n Darius...


anyway.....OH MAN I CANT WAIT IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited   

i cant wait to finally see Sam and Cuttino in action as well as Elton Chris even Corey !!1

oh man we have to win GO CLIPPERS

:biggrin:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Since Seattle has no interior defense I say Brand gets 27 and 12 and 3 blocks and 2 assists. Kaman gets 15- 9-2 blocks. Wilcox puts up 10-6-1. Q Ross gets 3 steals


----------



## Weasel

Pinto’s Preview: Clippers @ Sonics 



> :: A slimmer, sleeker Elton Brand to have his way inside against a Sonics team entering the season uncertain of it's rotation at power forward and center. Brand shed 18 pounds over the off-season and appears primed for his finest season to date. He should get off to a strong start against the likes of Reggie Evans, Vladimir Radmanovic, Nick Collison and Danny Fortson.





> :: The team that does a better job in transition defensively to emerge victorious. Both teams would ideally like to generate a bunch of easy baskets on the break. Which team will be willing to bust it to get back and force the other to play half court basketball to earn it's points?


----------



## Weasel

About 10 hours away from tipoff.
Are you ready? :biggrin:


----------



## Kapt Clipper

in the words of the ufc- LET'S GET IT ON!!!! :boxing:


----------



## G-Force

Yes, I am ready. It has been a long summer. My wife and I will be in our usual seats in the Key cheering on the Sonics. I also have 15 other friends going to the game tonight. Something like 1500 seats were still available this morning, but the game should sell out tonight.

I pull for the Clippers, but tonight I gotta go with my home team.

Sonics 99
Clippers 91

G-Force


----------



## Darth Bryant

So ***... I have class tongiht and I cant miss. So Im going to have to tape the game, come home and prevent myself from looking at any internet forums, etc. And just watch the video and pretend its live.


----------



## Weasel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So ***... I have class tongiht and I cant miss. So Im going to have to tape the game, come home and prevent myself from looking at any internet forums, etc. And just watch the video and pretend its live.



Thats too bad, the Clippers won't disappoint you on your tape delay.


----------



## Weasel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Damn Weasel, went crazy with the betting on this game. You showed up my 10k.



I betted some more, hope you like.


----------



## qross1fan

6 Hours, 21 Minutes, 40 some seconds

i can not wait!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

my bad for double posting, but i wonder if Mikki and Brunson will see any playing time?
(BTW: 6 Hours, 1 Minute, 20 Seconds lol)


----------



## Dynasty Raider

G-Force said:


> Yes, I am ready. It has been a long summer. My wife and I will be in our usual seats in the Key cheering on the Sonics. I also have 15 other friends going to the game tonight. Something like 1500 seats were still available this morning, but the game should sell out tonight.
> 
> I pull for the Clippers, but tonight I gotta go with my home team.
> 
> Sonics 99
> Clippers 91
> 
> G-Force


G-Force: You're the ONE partial Clipper fan that is allowed ... enjoy the game. LET'S GO CLIPPERS!!! :banana: 

Be good to Mikki and Brunson whenever he gets to play. I know you know all about them from posting here.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> I betted some more, hope you like.



Well I dont have crazy Moderator money, but I just dropped another 30k! 40k down for me.. If the Clips lose im going to kill myself. It took a while to save up all that ucash money. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Haha, I dropped in 13k total, on 2 bets. And I highly doubt the Clippers will lose by more than 7 points, especially since now they are taking off the hand cuffs.

My guess.

Clippers 110
Sonics 104


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips 104
sonics 101

Let's go Clippers!

5 hours and 40 minutes to tip off.

All Clipper fans know..
trading Cassell and a conditional 1st rounder for Jaric and Chalmers was a fabulous deal.
getting Mobley for $42M for Simmons $49M is way worth it.
snatching McCarty (7 stitches and not playable for a few games) is a steal from Phoenix.. and they picked up Reiner from our waiver wire.
Ndong for Mikki Moore is going to be worth watching... Mikki had the attitude but was not a leader since he had no rings or all-star status. Ndong will be a good replacement for Moore.
Ewing will play.
Singleton will impress when he gets a chance.
Goldwire will be happy to sit next to Dunleavy and make Mike, Sr. feel comfortable on the bench.
Brand and Maggette will be more relaxed and play better ball because they won't have the pressures of having to perform (these guys are not spotlight guys, just great role players).
Kaman will have an All-Star season.. you can take this to the bank.. once his hand is healed.. he'll play like a wild-man and make the All-Star team (without the stuffing of the ballot by fans, legit stuff).
Livvy will get better sooner and be on the court in 2 more weeks.

Jump ball time.
Focus on 48 wins..
48


----------



## Free Arsenal

Only 48 wins? why not 63?

Haha, Kaman will then be an all-star in the same amount of years as Melo.


----------



## yamaneko

If anyone is going to the game, please encourage all to give goldwire a HUGE booooooo whenever he enters the game or touches the ball, in protest of cutting tabuse!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

yamaneko said:


> If anyone is going to the game, please encourage all to give goldwire a HUGE booooooo whenever he enters the game or touches the ball, in protest of cutting tabuse!


screw that.. cutting Tabuse was the right thing to do. period


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> If anyone is going to the game, please encourage all to give goldwire a HUGE booooooo whenever he enters the game or touches the ball, in protest of cutting tabuse!



Hell, I was thinking about making some sort of homeade award and presenting it to Sterling himself.. Since he actually went with need, over profit in this situation.


----------



## 14HipClip

Going with Goldwire means Livingston is worse than they had hoped and are looking for a security blanket on the bench.

Tip off is just 3 hours from now..

Maggette will play.
Ndong, Goldwire and Livingston are on the "off" list...
I guess Waltah's 7 stitches are not going to stop him from playing if they really need him.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> If anyone is going to the game, please encourage all to give goldwire a HUGE booooooo whenever he enters the game or touches the ball, in protest of cutting tabuse!



Clipper fans would have to travel a long way to boo Goldwire tonight.


----------



## laclippers.de

I just dropped 30 bucks (25 EUR) on the Clippers winning (not spread) at a 3.2 rate! I'm pretty nervous now... :eek8:


----------



## Kapt Clipper

yamaneko said:


> If anyone is going to the game, please encourage all to give goldwire a HUGE booooooo whenever he enters the game or touches the ball, in protest of cutting tabuse!


sorry yams...as much as i wanted tabuse to make the squad i wouldn't want any of our clippers thinking we're not rooting for them because of an unpopular decision...singling out an individual player in this case may impart negative vibes towards the rest of the team and affect all their play...i'll cheer and hope for a great a game anytime goldwire gets the call...i think yuta would have liked the same treatment if the roles were reversed.


----------



## qross1fan

1 hour 17 minutes til tip off . .i can not wait


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> 1 hour 17 minutes til tip off . .i can not wait



40 minutes. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers Courtside is on!!!!!!

btw . . who'll win best dressed? lol


----------



## qross1fan

Corey didnt make the trip and will be unavailable for the game . . damnit here's Q. Ross's chance to shine

EDIT: or do you guys think Singleton might start?


----------



## Weasel

Damn, I thought Maggette would have played.


----------



## Weasel

haha
Maggette-O show.


----------



## qross1fan

i am loving this optimism, but im still wondering who'll replace corey in the starting 5 and who'll win best dressed


----------



## Weasel

Maggette and McCarty will not play.


----------



## Weasel

McCarty was just said will be out for 2 weeks because of his stiches.


----------



## qross1fan

Walta is the best dressed champ

(Zeljko deserved it damnit)

Q. Ross will start


----------



## Weasel

Tipoff is coming up!


----------



## Weasel

Jump Ball!
Sonics win the jump.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on brand

foul on petro

wow lol


----------



## Weasel

Foul on Petro then Petro will foul on offense.


----------



## qross1fan

johan petro scores 2-0 sea


----------



## Weasel

Awk Cassell with another miss.


----------



## qross1fan

cassell already taken 2 damn shotscmon pass


----------



## qross1fan

damn get ur heads together . . petro gonna shoot two foul on ross


----------



## Weasel

Petro fouled again and goes to the line.
Makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel

WTF

Clippers look bad.


----------



## qross1fan

not liking this performance . . 6-0 Sea
kaman rebounds and travels


----------



## Weasel

Kaman will the offensive rebound but travels.


----------



## Weasel

Finally Mobley scores for the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

mobley makes it finally .. 8-2 Sonics Petro scores again; 10-2 Sonics


----------



## qross1fan

4 pts for MObley off a goal tending


----------



## Weasel

Clipper are picking up fouls and losing big already. :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

cmon man, get ur damn heads together, down 12-4 already?

finally there getting brand involved . . shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

14-4 sea . . brand misses both and sonics just owning

offensive foul on Kaman . . . time out here?


----------



## Weasel

Oh brother, Kaman picks up his 2nd foul and Clippers in seriouls trouble.


----------



## qross1fan

16-4 seattle . . cmon get your heads together


----------



## Weasel

Ross with a sweet jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

seem solid so far after the time out . . collison miss and kaman rebounds . . foul no ray ray .. ross hit a jumper right off the time out 16-6 Sea . . Cass hits . .16-8 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Cassell clocks in with the jumper.


----------



## jcwla

kaman looks like CRAP.
our "inside advantage" isn't.
and seattle is being held to only 95% FGs.


----------



## Weasel

Block by Brand and Collison with the offensive foul.


----------



## qross1fan

eb with the block . . damn the time out helped . .cass hits again . . . 16-10 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Cassell time!


----------



## qross1fan

let sgo clips . . 18-12 nice lay in by ross . . . damn the time out turned it around


----------



## Weasel

Technical on Evens for pushing Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

Tech on Seattle's Reggie Evans


----------



## qross1fan

Sonics call a time out . . 18-15 Sonics . . 11-2 run . . EB hit a nice shot


----------



## Weasel

Sweet Brand witht eh jumper and the Clippers are coming back on a 11-2 run and only down 3.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with another and the Clippers down 1.


----------



## qross1fan

18-17 . . brand rebounds then on the other end makes a shot 

allen with aj umper 20-17 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Yes, I am loving Cassell.


----------



## qross1fan

mobley misses the trey, brand keeps it alive and sam buries it . 20-19 Clips . . Cassell with the block but allen makes a flater . . 22-19 Clips


----------



## Weasel

ewing checks in for mobley.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand shooting two . . misses first . . 0-3 so far on the night . . Ewing checks in for Mobley . . Brand makes second . . 22-20 Sonics


----------



## Weasel

Ross picks up his 2nd and Singleton comes in for him.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton checks in for Q. Ross


----------



## qross1fan

Cass with a wide open jumper . .he has 9 . . 24-22 Sonics


----------



## Weasel

Yes, Cassell again and has 9 points so far.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Thank goodness we have Cassell


----------



## qross1fan

Brand has 7 . . 27-24 Sea . . Sonics going for the last shot . . . Ewing on Allen. . foul on Seattle . . Kaman nice hustle play


----------



## Weasel

Kaman is a beast tonight on the boards and he gets fouled while getted the defensive rebound.


----------



## Weasel

Goldwire checks in for Cassell.


----------



## qross1fan

goldy checks in . . . Kaman makes both . .singleton taps itout . . 2.8 left in the first


----------



## Weasel

End of First:
Sonics 27
Clippers 26

For the Clippers losing by 12 early in the quarter they did a job good in coming back. But that start was awful, Im glad that timeout changed everything.


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca, Goldie, Brand, Singleton, Ewing in to start the 2nd


----------



## Free Arsenal

I can't believe you doubted them.

Haven't you learned anything about the Clippers?


----------



## qross1fan

goldie misses a trey . . brunsin in for sea . . loose ball foul on clips after a vlad rad missed trey


----------



## Weasel

Brunson is in for the Sonics, ewing with the foul.


----------



## qross1fan

singleton has two fouls on the game . .Mobley checks in for James Singleton


----------



## qross1fan

out of bounds to seattle . . call changed . . and no help in the back court for goldwire and time out . . . damnit


----------



## qross1fan

bad pass by clips . . bad pass by sea . . clips get it right back . . goldiwre drives and misses .. brand rebounds and throws it away


----------



## Weasel

Odd shot by Goldwire but Brand with an offesnive. but then TO by Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox checks in for Brand


----------



## qross1fan

both teams looking Sloppy . . rebraca gets fouled . . non shooting . .


----------



## Weasel

No surprise Fortson picks up the foul.


----------



## qross1fan

clips bailed out by a bad foul on wilkins with 5 left on the shot clock


----------



## Weasel

Sweet pass from Wilcox to Rebraca who got hacked.


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca's fouled . . pass by Wilcox and Zelly will shoot two . .zeljko misses first .. time out 26-27 Sea


----------



## Free Arsenal

Anyone got a stream for the Clippers game?


----------



## qross1fan

Zelly makes second . . 27 Up . . Brunson nice find to collison sonics up two


----------



## Weasel

Brunson has some payback from that sweet assist to Collison.


----------



## qross1fan

goldwire throws it away and zelly gets it . . ewing vs the clock, bad shot . . vlad rad misses . . zelly rebounds . . ewing drives, misses rebounds . . mobley misses a trey


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with a nice hustle play but for nothing.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox with a foul and Cassell checks in . Shard makes 1st . . goldie sits . .shard makes 2nd . .31-27 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Ewing for a long 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing hits an outside duece . . 31-29 Sonics . . Brunson in n out trye, WIlcox rebounds, Ewing brings it up, cassell for three, misses . . wilkins with a jumper . .33-29 Sonics


----------



## qross1fan

time out . . this is a firggin frustrating game


----------



## Weasel

Pretty sloppy quarter for both teams.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with is old ugly shots.


----------



## qross1fan

singleton, wilcox, mobley, cass and ewing on the court

Wilcox in the post . . misses the hook . . Singleton battles and Sonics board


----------



## Weasel

But Wilcox with a sweet pass to Ewing for the bucket!


----------



## qross1fan

Sonics score . . . 35-29 . . nice play by Ewing . . 35-31 Sonics .. singleton with the board . . cass with a jumper . .35-33


----------



## qross1fan

Singelton with the steal and bad play


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with the pass off o a Sonics back and to a TO.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Wilcox . . . or is it on Seattle? damn refs are confusing


----------



## Free Arsenal

gargh... I can't watch the game, or listen to the radio... man i hate this crap haha

Think the clippers will win?


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox makes one of two from the line . .MObley with the block, but Lewis for the trey . .Stolen by Allen ridnour with a jumper . . 40-34 Sonics


----------



## Weasel

Damn Sonics with a good run, they need a timeout.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand checks in for Wilcox . . bad pass by Mobley


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets the 3 bounces!


----------



## qross1fan

Cass with the jumper . .40-36 Clips . . Evans carried the ball . . ross checks in for Ewing . mobley has been struggling . . foul on Mobley


----------



## Free Arsenal

Come on...


----------



## Weasel

Mobley isn't really having a good game, misses shot and then picks up a foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Evans misses first . . makes second . . .41-36 Clips . . . singleton's in there . . ross to singleton for a lay in


----------



## Weasel

Singleton gets his first NBA FG.


----------



## qross1fan

Ridnour hits a trey . .44-38 CSonics . . Brand misses a jumper . . Singleton with the hustle play, out on Sonics


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton rebounds again . . . and with the jumper . . 44-40 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Singleton with the long jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Yes, Cassell with another jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton another rebounder . .Cass with the jumper . . 44-42 Sonics . .Lewis for three . .47-42 Sonics . . Mobley was about to miss and a goal tendign


----------



## Weasel

Clippers get lucky that sonics goaltend since the ball was coming out.


----------



## qross1fan

Allen misses . . Q rebounds . . Sam scores AGAIN . . 17 for him . . 47-46 Clips . .Allen right back with a trey


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with another jumper and has 17.


----------



## Weasel

Singleton with the JAM.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! off the cass miss

Ridnour misses . . foul on ridnour . . 27.4 left . .time out left . . Mobley to shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Mobley ties up the game with his FT's.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley makes the first . 50-49 Sonics . .makes second . .tied up . .


----------



## qross1fan

first half is done . . 50-50 tied up


----------



## Weasel

Half:
Clippers 50
Sonics 50

Not a pretty quarter but an effective one for the Clippers. Singleton looks good with his long reach. Cassell is still amazing with 17 points, 7 assists at half!!!


----------



## laclippers.de

Hey guys, are the three of you all watching the game? If yes I wonder why you are calling this!? There is no other user (besides me) online in this thread. No offense, just curious...


----------



## Weasel

laclippers.de said:


> Hey guys, are the three of you all watching the game? If yes I wonder why you are calling this!? There is no other user (besides me) online in this thread. No offense, just curious...



11 people following the game thread.


----------



## qross1fan

personally . . i dont care if people are watching it or not . . its a nice way in the future to reference what happaned


----------



## Wilmatic2

James Singleton is a beast.


----------



## Weasel

Wilmatic2 said:


> James Singleton is a beast.



Oh yeah he looked really good in the limited time he got.


----------



## qross1fan

Both teams starting units start the 3rd . . Cass brings it up . . Brand in post bad pass . . Evans travels


----------



## Weasel

Oh no Mobley looks hurt.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a jumper ..in n out . . Evans cant handle the fast break ball . . Mobley's hobbling up court


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misss a outside shot, Foul on Cass


----------



## Weasel

Foul on Cassell, Mobley looks like he is trying to play off whatever strain he has.


----------



## qross1fan

Allen for three .. 53-50 Sea . . . Ross gets it blocked in . Allen misses a trey, Petro puts it in . . 55-50 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Brand with his patent jumper.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Who is this Petro guy ... he makes Kaman look like the "Big Silly".


----------



## qross1fan

Brand spins and scores .. . offensive foul on petro


----------



## qross1fan

Cass loses it . . Brand is called for a block which was a bad call


----------



## Weasel

What a horrible call, that was an offensive foul on Petro.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

That was a bad call on Brand. Petro ran all over him ... bad call.


----------



## qross1fan

Petro misses .. . tech on Dun


----------



## Weasel

Techinical foul on Dunleavy.


----------



## qross1fan

Allen misses the tech FT . . Petro misses and Shaggy rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses . . damn he has been struggling . .bad pass by Ridnour, Clips get it right back


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Yep ... this is the beginning of the season ... the REFS are just as out of sync as we are.

I hope they don't case us (or the Sonics) the game.

Cuttino is not having a good game. Where would we be without Sam?


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses ... Allen drives and scores . . bad start with the second half


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses and rebounds .. Sam for threeeeee BINGOOO . . 57-55 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for the clippers first 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Evans rejected by Kaman


----------



## Weasel

Block by Brand but bad shot by Cassell but block by Kaman now.


----------



## qross1fan

Allen hits a trey of his own . . 60-55 Sea


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I think we just might win this game ... why? Because we are not on our game and the Sonics CANNOT pull away --- yet.

However, our defense is finding its grove.

Sonics 60/55


----------



## Weasel

Kaman will an goofy basket.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses, Kaman boards and scores . .60-57 Sea . . Lewis misses, Evans rebounds and misses .. time out on the court


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I am so happy that I can finally 'SEE' the players.

Goldwire is much shorter and stockier than I thought he'd be
I thought Singleton ws bigger, physically
Wilcox is trying, but he still looks a little tentative
Kaman's thumb must be bothering him ... he's fumbling balls that he would normally control

It's just good to actually see them, so that I will KNOW our team. We do have more new faces than I actually realized.


----------



## qross1fan

Sonics ball . . Lewis airs . . Evans misses and Clippers ball


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rebounds . . feeds it to Kaman and Kaman fumbles it


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Are the Sonics complaining alot OR what? I realize the Refs are off their game, but come on ...


----------



## qross1fan

Petro gets lucky, Sonics ball with 9 on the shot clock 

guard Allen damnit

Petro will shoot two after he gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca checks in . . Petro misses first and second . . Brand gets the board ... Brand in the post . . in n out . . Shard for three ugh


----------



## DaFranchise

Kamans hand must still be sore


----------



## qross1fan

Ross stepped out of bounds . . Clippers playing sloppy again . .. Lewis misses .. foul on rebraca . . bad bad call


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in for Sam I Am . . Mobley taps it away . . Vlad gets it back . . and draws the foul . . . WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## Weasel

Clippers are really missing Maggette tonight.


----------



## DaFranchise

Sloppy play by the Clippers. Sonics 3 pointers are killing us


----------



## Weasel

Cassell on the bench down by 8, can't be good.


----------



## qross1fan

65-57 . . cmon damnit . . . Braca msises, Brand rebounds and gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses .. and makes .. 65-58 Sea


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I'd say they're missing Corey. No one to drive to the basket, score or get fouled. 

No one is making the free throws.

No bulk ... damnit. Good thing this is the Sonics and not the Spurs. 

We'll do much better the second game.

Oh .. Rebraca doesn't look good either, but he must be looking better than Wilcox, who is AGAIN, not getting much time.

Elton left his free throws in the preseason.

Mobley's game tonight following Simmon's last night is making it look like we made a huge mistake.


----------



## Weasel

If Clippers lose it will be becasue of the 3 ball from the Sonics.


----------



## qross1fan

Allen for three . . . damnit cmon Danny . . off Allen . .Clips get lucky . .


----------



## qross1fan

Stolen inbounds . . Ross fouls Wilkins


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton checks in for Ross . . . 69-58 Sea .. miss but sonic board . . . Singleton with the steal


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Well ... Sonics are now pulling away.


----------



## qross1fan

Singletons jumper is short . . vlad jams it .. 71-58 Sea .. time out Clips


----------



## Weasel

:sigh:
This quarter sucks.


----------



## qross1fan

we are getting outscored 21-8 in the damn 3rd so far


----------



## qross1fan

71-61 Sonics .. 1:03 left in the third .. Murray nice dime


----------



## Weasel

Horrible just horrible.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobleys fouled . . . shooting two . . makes first .. Wilcox checks in for Rebraca and will play CE, Cat misses the second .. Wilcox tips it but Sea gets it .. 73-62 Sea .. Murray scores .. 75-62 . .. Brand makes it . .75-64 at the end of three

Cmon Cass dominate the 4th


----------



## Weasel

Clippers down 11 at the end of the 3rd quarter, they need something big or else this goes to the Sonics.


----------



## qross1fan

alot of comebacks so far these two days .. could this be one?


----------



## Weasel

Block by Wilcox but Collison get it back and the bucket.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam is back in . . cmon Alien . . Wilcox with a block but Sea scores . .Wilcox with a jumper . .77-66


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton scores .. sweet . 77-68 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Singleton with the good recover and basket.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Come CUTTINO ... show us something. PLEEEZ. Gotta help the guys win this game ... damn, Wilcox is active ... back later.

Let's go Chris Wilcox!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Ridnour loses it .. god damn is this chris wilcox in there? . . . Mobley misses a trey but James rebounds . . . Wilkins takes it away . . damn .. rad misses a trey


----------



## Weasel

Singleton with another JAM.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

SINGLETONNNNNNNN after a mobley miss .. time out Sea


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Wahoooooo, Wilcox and Singleton are bringing the fire ....

We're down by 7 ... we can do this!!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2

C'mon Clippers, don't repeat the third quarter in the fourth. James Singleton reminds of a Kenyon Martin.


----------



## qross1fan

zone D for Clips . . Sea turnover


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with the long 2!.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing hists a long duece . . 77-72 Sea


----------



## qross1fan

Wilkins misses a trey . .Wilcox witha nice bank after a nice pass . . 77-74 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Every thing going right so far and the Clippers are only down 3.


----------



## qross1fan

uh oh allen's in . . .lewis forces a foul on "singy"


----------



## qross1fan

Allen misses a catch and shoot .. Singleton rebounds .. Ewing drives and gets fouled


----------



## Weasel

Ewing goes to the line.
Makes 2/2. Clippers down 1.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing makes first .. . makes second .. ONE POINT GAME


----------



## qross1fan

murray scores . . 79-76 Sea .. . Singleton scores . . 12 points for Singy .. 79-78 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Singleton???!!!??


----------



## qross1fan

Clipper steal . . Ross misses but will shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Ross at the line. Gives the Clippers their first lead!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross makes first .. tied up . .makes second . .80-79 LA


----------



## Weasel

Stupid stupid stupid allen. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Allen hits a trey . . cmon rook . . 82-80 Sea .. Cass misses a trey . Clips fight for ball .. Sea ball


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton rebounds the Allen miss . . Ross travels


----------



## qross1fan

Brand ready to check in . . foul on Ewing . . Brand'll check in for Wilcox . . . Murray makes first one . .83-80 Sonics . . makes second . .84-80 Sea


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets fouled . .Collison has 5 fouls .. . .Ross witha nice sweet jumper . .84-82 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Ross with the long jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Lewis hits a trey .. damn it . .87-82 Sea


----------



## Weasel

Sonics seriously need to stop making 3's.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with the 3 now.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell answers with a trey of his own . .87-85 Sea . . foul on Ross .. questionable call . . . Fortson checks in . . . 5 fouls on Ross .. Murray misses .. and a foul on Fortson


----------



## qross1fan

bad possession . . OFFENSIVE INTERFERENCE


----------



## Weasel

Yah!! Good call by the refs.


----------



## qross1fan

time out . . 4:01 left . .85-87 Sea


----------



## DaFranchise

This is when ET and Cat will make the difference. We need to stop Ray Ray and Lewis and this game is ours.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3!


----------



## qross1fan

Allen gets to the line . .fourth foul on young james singleton . .88-87 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

makes first . 88-88 tied . .makes both 89-88 Sea


----------



## qross1fan

damn u mobley


----------



## Weasel

Fortson is great, Mr. Foul


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton rebounds . .Ross will get fouled .. fortson another foul . . Ross to shoot two . .


----------



## qross1fan

Ross makes it . .89 up . .makes 2nd . .90-89 Clips


----------



## DaFranchise

Thanks Fortson! He is horrible


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Funny, we PAID Cuttino and DIDN'T PAY Sam.

This game would be completely different if Cuttino could hit just half of his shots.


----------



## qross1fan

Stolen!!! . . cmon clips . . Cassell for threee . .93-89 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3, I LOVE HIM.


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out Sea . . Oh Me Oh My


----------



## Free Arsenal

Woot woot, we stole ET and we're not giving him back! :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Sam Cassel-Cancer???? LOL


----------



## DaFranchise

Sam is Mr Clutch. Give him his money Donald!


----------



## qross1fan

allen misses, brand rebound


----------



## Weasel

Cassesll!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

SAM I AM!!!! 95-89 . . Sonics panicking .. travel on Ca


----------



## Free Arsenal

13k is mine, and The Clippers are going to win! :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

Cat*

cass rebounds .. . singleton with another follow


----------



## Weasel

Singleton with another tip.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass fouls Allen . . nice play imo . .54:7 left . .97-89 LA


----------



## DaFranchise

Gotta love Singleton!! Pure hustle and heart


----------



## qross1fan

allen makes both 91-97 . .Q with it . . Sam with it . . Cat with it . . . Mobley gets it blocked but Clipper ball


----------



## qross1fan

Foul On Mobley? Wtf Bad Call


----------



## Free Arsenal

Looks like Singleton isn't much of a rookie after all, he's playing like a madman.

Oh yeah, our bench is just so thin isn't it.


----------



## DaFranchise

Cat having a bad game.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley WTF


----------



## qross1fan

i should make a singleton fan club


reggie evans makes the first . . kaman checks in . .97-92 .. both go in . . time out LA . .97-93


----------



## Weasel

Dammit Sonics still have life, Clippers up 4 with 35.7 seconds.


----------



## Free Arsenal

If we can win with Mobley having a bad game, how good would we be if Mobley had a good game?


----------



## DaFranchise

Free Arsenal said:


> Looks like Singleton isn't much of a rookie after all, he's playing like a madman.
> 
> Oh yeah, our bench is just so thin isn't it.


Imagine our bench when we are at full strength with Waltaaaaaa, Mags, and Livi!!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Damn it, give the ball to cassell... :curse:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Awesome, got home in time to catch the end of this game. This season has gotten off to a very good start.


----------



## M-Blade

Aaahhh... this is too much to handle... i don't think i'm going to have any nails left when this is over. :dead: 

If we win... i'm gonna go crazy, haha.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> Mobley WTF


That was a frustration foul. He's just as frustrated with hinmself and I am with him.

He's having a rookie first game and he's a vet.


----------



## DaFranchise

Not over yet. We need to play smart


----------



## qross1fan

cmon Sam . . . swooooooosh


----------



## Weasel

Cassell!


----------



## qross1fan

Cass with the steal and gets fouled


----------



## DaFranchise

DaFranchise said:


> Not over yet. We need to play smart


Now its over. Lawlers law in effect!!!!!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Did you see Cassell right now.. he pulled his clipper jersey and said "goddmit thats why i'm here".

I LOVE SAM


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Do you SEE SAM pull his jersey to show the Clippers' name and said to the fans ... "THAT'S WHAT IT'S GONNA BE LIKE, HEAR?!!!!"

I'm loving it.


----------



## qross1fan

*LAWLERS LAW*

101-93 7.9 left


----------



## Weasel

Clippers up 8 with 8 seconds!


----------



## DaFranchise

Its the LAW!!!!


----------



## M-Blade

woooo... sam is the man... no question :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

There is no way Sonics are coming back now... absolutely no way as long as Cassell is in the game.


----------



## qross1fan

mobley with the block . . 5.3 left


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton finishes the game with a rebound


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers aren't even at full strength, I wonder what Ray Allen is thinking now.


----------



## Weasel

Clippers 101
Sonics 93

CASSELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
35 points, 11 assists

Cassell is the ****.


----------



## RhettO

I LOVE THIS GAME!

Go Clips!


----------



## DaFranchise

Sam is the man. What a leader and clutch performer!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I can HAPPILY SAY, in our contest ..... I LOST, I LOST, I LOST.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Sam will be the most valuable player on this team. Brand didn't match his usual numbers and Kaman's hand is still hurting him, plus Mobley flat out sucked.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Cassell has an even more impressive preformance than Steve Nash on opening night... and they say he has nothing in the tank lmao.


----------



## DaFranchise

What a great road win!!


----------



## chromekilla

Nice to put the sonics in there place.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Cassell has an even more impressive preformance than Steve Nash on opening night... and they say he has nothing in the tank lmao.


----------



## Weasel

Singleton has a very good night and was very key towards the end of the game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> What a great road win!!


Key ... ROAD WIN.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm not worried about Mobley, this is the first game the Clippers went full force, he will only get better as the season goes along.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam Cassell needs a fan club . . NOW!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I'm not worried about him either ... but, as a veteran he should have had a better game.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow what's up w/ Clippers game threads? 21 pages?? 

I'm certainly shocked that Gollum's still got it in him. With Maggette back you guys can surprise a lot of ppl I think.


----------



## arenas809

2 words.

HELL.

YES.


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Sam Cassell needs a fan club . . NOW!


Why don't you make it? oh and add me in it.


----------



## qross1fan

iight i guess i will (-:


----------



## Free Arsenal

I got 36k now


----------



## Weasel

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> LA Clippers </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Brand</td> <td>37</td> <td>6-12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>5</td> <td>8</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> Q. Ross</td> <td>33</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Kaman</td> <td>19</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Cassell</td> <td>41</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>11</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>35 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Mobley</td> <td>40</td> <td>3-14</td> <td>0-5</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Ewing</td> <td>21</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Singleton</td> <td>25</td> <td>7-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5</td> <td>10</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Goldwire</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> Z. Rebraca</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Wilcox</td> <td>12</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> Y. Korolev</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> C. Maggette</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> W. McCarty</td>  <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> B. NDong</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>240</td> <td>39-78</td> <td>4-12</td> <td>19-26</td> <td>15</td> <td>42</td> <td>23</td> <td>18</td> <td>8</td> <td>10</td> <td>23</td> <td>101 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.500</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.731</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 10 </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Seattle </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Evans</td> <td>21</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Lewis</td> <td>39</td> <td>6-13</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>18 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Petro</td> <td>12</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Allen</td> <td>40</td> <td>11-21</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>31 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Ridnour</td> <td>36</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>7</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> N. Collison</td> <td>25</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Murray</td> <td>22</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Fortson</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wilkins</td> <td>19</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Brunson</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td>  <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Radmanovic</td> <td>14</td> <td>1-7</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> R. Swift</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> M. Moore</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>240</td> <td>33-80</td> <td>10-27</td> <td>17-25</td> <td>12</td> <td>36</td> <td>21</td> <td>19</td> <td>9</td> <td>4</td> <td>22</td> <td>93 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.412</td> <td>.370</td> <td>.680</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 13</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Free Arsenal

Fortson seriously only played 8 minutes lol


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

I was very impressed with this game. Last year the clippers would have lost this game when they were down by 13. To tell you the truth, I even started thinking that, what was that all about!!!! Sam the man did what he said he would. He took clutch shot after clutch shot and made every single one. How about Singleton, was he impresive as well with his rebounding??? So much for the bad clipper's bench, we're sorry that they disappointed the so call experts.


----------



## sheefo13

Man what a night for Cassell! I am surprised.


----------



## Botchla

great game :banana: dang i should have betted something , i also saw cuttino walking strangely, if it was anything he probably would have asked to get out, so it seems okay. singleton looked great a double double :banana:, he continues maybe he'll be in the running for ROY. can't wait for waltaa, livy, and corey to all get back. :clap:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re:*

oooooooooooh man   im sooo happy

i started watching the game...excited to see them for the first time this season, and we started slow


Chris Kaman sloppy early, Sam good early....Ray Allen was unstoppable, but Q Ross kept him from

blowing us for 50 hahaha so Q Played good too, James Singleton first time i have seen him in action

and WOW he really impressed me, his hussle, a couple put back dunks, some shots, he is good 

replacement for Corey until he comes back, then maybe a good backup for him...Elton what can i 

say....great as always...leader..made some nice Js his work ethic like always amazing, Chris Wilcox

came in gave em a spark of the bench....close all game...and i had my seatbelt fastened! haha 

and was bracing for these close games, that they lost sooooo many of last year, but NOW SAM

CASSELL finished em  what can i say about him, he did what he was brought here for, made 

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE shots, to give em the lead, and HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE shots to SEAL IT

oooh man those consecutive 3s, and VICTORIOUS    !!!!!!!!! oh MAN !!!! im soooo happy 

see you guys Friday Night !! Go CLippers !!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re:*

oh and although Cuttino really really struglled, i think he wil bounce back...one bad game and the 

CLIPS won imagine when he plays like he is capable    


i think he wil lbounce back friday GOCLIPS


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Sam is serious about coaching after he retires.

Did anyone else see someone hand Sam what looked like the stats sheet when he was taken out, I think at the end of the 1st quarter. Seems he wanted to see statistically what was going on, who he needed to get involved.

If that was what he was doing, it is the first time I've ever seen a player do that.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Cat on after show and was laughing at his own game. That made me feel a lot better to see him joking about needing to 'sit my butt down'. 

It was just one of those night. One night it may be Sam, another Corey, another someone else. That's why they are a team to know when to ride the player with the hot hand. Tonight it was Sam.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

I think Cat will have a big game against the Hawks friday. Look how the Warriors lit em up tonight. It'll be a good game to get everyone going.


----------



## laclippers.de

Do I have to pay Sam some of the 66 bucks (55 EUR) I won? :biggrin: 

Oh man I'm so happy that the Clips won this and not for the money.


----------



## DaFranchise

laclippers.de said:


> Do I have to pay Sam some of the 66 bucks (55 EUR) I won? :biggrin:
> 
> Oh man I'm so happy that the Clips won this and not for the money.


Im glad u won some real money.. I wanted to bet the game but I didnt get home in time to bet it online. What was the line at anyways?


----------



## arenas809

sheefo13 said:


> Man what a night for Cassell! I am surprised.


LOL, Did you still win the trade?

Thanks for the free 1st round pick too.


----------



## G-Force

Congrats, guys. Sam killed us and the Sonics lost it in the final quarter. Hopefully, the Sonics win nine games in a row after losing their opener to the Clippers like last year.


Wow, over 300 posts in your game thread! Are you guys getting paid by the post?

G-Force


----------



## Hov

Sam Cassell is PERFECT for the Clippers.

I used to think that Shaun had the starting job locked (before he got injured) but it looks like he'll have to fight for it again.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

yamaneko said:


> If anyone is going to the game, please encourage all to give goldwire a HUGE booooooo whenever he enters the game or touches the ball, in protest of cutting tabuse!


Come on Yama - have more class than that. Anthony Goldwire has nothing to do with Tabuse getting cut. He didn't make any decision - he is just a ballplayer. Boo Dunleavy, Elgin, or Sterling - Not Goldwire. But don't get me wrong, I would rather have Tabuse on the roster. Hopefully all this won't matter if Shawn comes back heathly when expected. :angel:


----------



## halfbreed

Damn, cassell tore that **** up.


----------



## TheClipSHow11

Singelton was an animal!! Casell was awesome and QRoss showed up. I though the defense was good other than a few too many open three pointers; that really hurt us last year. But you better booooolieve it!! Great win!!!


----------



## qross1fan

hours after the game is over, im still in awe with the teams performance


----------



## qross1fan

> Player Of The Day
> In a stunning come from behind victory, the L.A. Clippers defeated the Sonics, led by Sam Cassell's 35 points and 11 assists in his debut with his new club.



from realgm . . what can i say Cassell OWNS


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: haha*

oh man once again great victory, i think if the Clips have leads early in games they should save

Sam for the 4th, cuz we dont want him to be too tired for the 4the is up their in age in NBA age :biggrin: 


does anyone know what Sam yelled out laaate in the 4th and when he like pulled out his Jersey

something like "thats my man" or what did he yell out? i think it was during a defensive stop 

or a rebound ors omething i forgot but im curious what he yelled out :angel:


----------



## Weasel

Cassell Carries Load in Opener 



> With the Clippers short-handed because of injuries to key players, Cassell, who turns 36 on Nov. 18, had 35 points and 11 assists in 41 minutes. He made a series of clutch shots down the stretch — including three of his four three-point baskets — as the Clippers overcame a 13-point deficit early in the final quarter.





> "Like I've been saying the whole training camp, this is not going to be the old Clippers from the past," he said. "We've got a lot of intangibles and we're going to play hard for 48 minutes, and the game went our way today."
> 
> In large part because of Cassell.
> 
> "Sam was a monster," Coach Mike Dunleavy said. "That's what he does — he makes big shots.
> 
> "We set him up with a couple of shots out of timeouts that he drills. Then at the end of the game when he wanted to ice the ball, Sam iced it. Just incredible."





> "I don't know too much about what went on here in the last couple of years, I'm in my first year in the NBA, but this is a great bunch of guys," Singleton said. "We have a lot of guys who can do things, and we've got Sam."


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Phil obviously is a good coach, you don't win that many games without being a good coach. One thing, though. He's been very fortunate. He picks his spots. That's all I can say. Larry Brown doesn't pick his spots. He's a great coach," Auerbach said."


hahah i know its out of this forum, but hahah lets see what larry brown does this year...

i personally think he is overrated but then again thats my opinion i like Phil....


lets see what Larry Brown does this year with the knicks then hmmm


----------



## Dynasty Raider

ElMarroAfamado said:


> "Phil obviously is a good coach, you don't win that many games without being a good coach. One thing, though. He's been very fortunate. He picks his spots. That's all I can say. Larry Brown doesn't pick his spots. He's a great coach," Auerbach said."
> 
> 
> hahah i know its out of this forum, but hahah lets see what larry brown does this year...
> 
> i personally think he is overrated but then again thats my opinion i like Phil....
> 
> 
> lets see what Larry Brown does this year with the knicks then hmmm


**


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I just now thought of something I don't think any of us noted here:

Another thing Sam did for this team --- IF THERE was any lingering inclinations towards OLD HABITS from players that were last year --- Sam let it be known that he meant what he has been saying throughout the pre-season to the media and anyone that would listen. That he was NOT just all talk. THAT exhibition for this first game has SET the tone for ALL players. I think it may have had the most impact of Chris Wilcox. Let's keep him under the microscope for our next games.

I am thoroughly impressed. When have we EVER pulled out such an ugly, slow starting game to come from behind and win convincingly in the 4th? WHEN??

I especially liked the way he showed the Clipper jersey to the crowd as if to say, yeah this is the Clippers, I am a member and I am proud. Get use to this. Wow ... Darius was that kind of proud of the Clippers. Makes me feel really good, this day after.


----------



## Kapt Clipper

what a game!...i think i wet my pants like 10 times in the 4th quarter...all the guys played big and stepped up...i'm not worried about cat or kaman, every dog (or cat) has his day; they'll show up big when we need them...and SAM-i-ain't-no-sham proved the naysayers wrong...he got monsta game!!...i can't wait to get to the game friday!!!!...gotta calm down or i'll be watchin from the psych ward.


----------



## Weasel

Clippers were down 16-4 early in the first and Cassell brought the team back. When the Clippers took Cassell out when down 4 in the 3rd the Sonics lead shot up to 11. Cassell comes back in and helps win it for the Clippers. I have said this many times so far, Cassell is key for the Clippers success this year.


----------



## Weasel

One thing about this game surprised me, Ewing. He went 10-15 from 3 in preseason but every time he was open from 3 he didn't shoot. I was wondering why. I mean unless preseason was a fluke for him from 3, I was expecting him to drain some when he was open.


----------



## qross1fan

> Forward Elton Brand
> On new teammate Sam Cassell
> "Someone asked him if he's going to pass the ball, and he said, 'Yeah, I'll pass it around, but in the fourth quarter, they better pass it back.'"


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: sam just cracks me up


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> One thing about this game surprised me, Ewing. He went 10-15 from 3 in preseason but every time he was open from 3 he didn't shoot. I was wondering why. I mean unless preseason was a fluke for him from 3, I was expecting him to drain some when he was open.


I think he's not as confident as he could be from 3 point range.


----------



## qross1fan

shot of the game:









James Singleton goes up for two of his 10 points in the Clippers' opening night win over Seattle.


got it @ clippers.com . . just thought i'd post it


----------

